# Family get togethers



## nightster (Jul 27, 2016)

In the summer I go to a number of family get togethers. Grilling and everyone bringing food. It's a great time, but I always walk out of there hungry.  I don't want to be the guy who eats a rack and a half of ribs, and all the damned potato salad.  These things can last 8 plus hours so it isn't like I can just grab an additional meal quickly.  I think I need to start bringing some shakes with or something.  What do you guys or gals do?


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd eat every fukn thing they brought!  Ribs oh boy!


----------



## nightster (Jul 27, 2016)

DF said:


> I'd eat every fukn thing they brought!  Ribs oh boy!



Man, this one guy makes amazing ribs too.  It's hard not being "that guy" at the get togethers.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 27, 2016)

Nobody leaves my family parties hungry or sober. 

Ask Pillar....


----------



## bigdog (Jul 27, 2016)

if I go and there is ribs im eating every one as they come off the grill! its family and they all come see me when they need something done with their car or to buy a new one so it all works out! wait a second, maybe that's why there always seems to be an abundance if ribs! im being bribed! DAMMIT!


----------



## nightster (Jul 27, 2016)

bigdog said:


> if I go and there is ribs im eating every one as they come off the grill! its family and they all come see me when they need something done with their car or to buy a new one so it all works out! wait a second, maybe that's why there always seems to be an abundance if ribs! im being bribed! DAMMIT!



Doesn't sound like a bad deal!  Ha ha ha


----------



## DF (Jul 27, 2016)

nightster said:


> Man, this one guy makes amazing ribs too.  It's hard not being "that guy" at the get togethers.



Oh screw that! Be that guy!!!!!!! It's family


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nobody leaves my family parties hungry or sober.
> 
> Ask Pillar....



Amen to that.

Nightster don't be that guy. I actually have a client I am doing nutrition for who has the same issue. I told him enjoy just don't go way too overboard. 

You aren't an IFBB pro making a living like this. Don't throw away a good time and great food and some memories.  

If someone had came to DYS family party with a shake he probably would have been tossed in the back of the pick up with the garbage.  And believe me there were dudes there that look way better than you or I. I mean not as big as me of course but way leaner.


----------



## snake (Jul 27, 2016)

Nightster, don't you have any Italian's in your bloodline?



PillarofBalance said:


> You aren't an IFBB pro making a living like this. Don't throw away a good time and great food and some memories.



Wise old owl advice right there!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2016)

we used to drink smoke talk shit and eat alot at the bundy family parties..that was years ago now everyone hangs in small groups of their own family


----------



## stonetag (Jul 27, 2016)

I believe grabbing a bite to eat before you go to a clan gathering Night would be your best option. You will get talked about, and get fingers pointed at you if you chow more than your share. I never have to worry about that because a football team couldn't eat the kind of quantities of food and drink at my gatherings.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 27, 2016)

Just plan for it being a cheat meal. Suffer elsewhere, cut stuff from another time when you won't be with family if you need to stay on track with a diet.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 27, 2016)

If I am reading your post correctly, I think you are saying there isn't enough food and you don't want to be a piggy.  

Solution: take a case of beer with you. You'll feel fuller....and people will see you getting belligerently drunk and sexually aggressive towards your sexy cousins. They will re-light the grill to feed you to sober you up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't understand why wouldn't u eat your ass off? That's what you and everyone is suppose to do at these things. Not bring a shake with u lol.


----------



## Milo (Jul 28, 2016)

Gotta say I've never had this problem. Fight me if you want to challenge me for the last portions. Otherwise I'm eating them.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 28, 2016)

Balance your dieting my man . For me during the week when I am in the daily routine I eat well b/c I have nothing going on its ez to diet and even cut cals during the week a bit . On the weekends where there is nothing going on I may stick to the same schedule or treat myself a little . However if there is something going on like a date night or a bbq I am going in on some food and enjoying myself . On Monday after one of those days I will come in 3 or 4 lbs heavier by the end of the week I am right back to where I want to be . Work hard Play hard live by it


----------



## nightster (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone! To clarify I was thinking of bringing a shake in addition to the food just to top of the belly. There are some in the fam that like to keep tabs... being that this is mostly on my inlaws side I feel I need to try to keep it average. Some are gossipers. Lol


----------



## dazza22345 (Jul 29, 2016)

Well if its family then they should know what your like by now and be fully prepared with extra food, mine always know that I'm going to want to eat lots. And if your really worried just take along some extra food to chuck on and then nobody can complain. I rarely go to a bbq without taking a few extra bits so I can pig out.


----------

